# Petsmart & Moonsand.



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

They have been selling it a long time at my Petsmart...along with Fluorite, Fluorite red, and Onxy sand and rocks. Better yet, since they sell it for $25, print off this ad from Big Als and show it to them. They will do a price match.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I bought mine at petsmart and it looks great.


----------



## nexstar (May 14, 2004)

I have just set up my tank and have a substrate of all Flora Base. Great stuff but I would rather have a black bottom.

I am using my substrate as a reverse flow filtration sustem. I have my Eheim return going into the UGF.
Do you think this stuff is too fine to work would it pack up the bottom too much.

Thanks
Bob.


----------



## Rosko_22 (May 19, 2004)

In regards to the post by Rolo, how is a 20 lb bag of moon sand 13.99 (us) at big al's but 27.99 (can) on big al's canadian site? Last time I checked the canadian dollar wasn't 50 cents american!?!


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey Rosko, check out mops.ca. Prices are generally a bit better than Big Al's. The moon sand is only 22.49. Still an outrageous difference between Canadian and US prices though.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Rosko_22 said:


> In regards to the post by Rolo, how is a 20 lb bag of moon sand 13.99 (us) at big al's but 27.99 (can) on big al's canadian site? Last time I checked the canadian dollar wasn't 50 cents american!?!


Can't you just print off the US price and bring it to Petsmart? Do they have Petsmart in Canada?


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Rolo, we do have PetSmarts in Canada. I have wondered for a couple months now if they 1. Price Match and 2. Are stupid enough to price match an american ad.

Rosko, I feel your pain. I ordered some Fluorite from BigAls.. since I live in windsor I was able to find someone in the states to order for me and I just picked it up. US price: $11.99 Canadian Price $29.99. Unreal man. I just don't get it.. it's a Canadian Company isn't it? Plus to pay $7.00 a bag extra for shipping it just isn't worth it.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Just my 2 cents. Petsmart is pretty darn good at price matching. I bought a penguin powerhead from a store a little while back for $25. I saw it on Big Als for $10 and they gave me the difference back in a refund. They've also done the same with my Python (don't ask me why I got a 50 foot one...too long!!!). I'm pretty sure they would match for fluorite and that would literally be a steal. PS. Petsolutions.com has fluorite for $9.99!!!


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I went into petsmart the other day and got them to match me on a bag of flourite and a bag of tahitian moon sand for my 20g. Walked out of the store with both of em for what it would have cost for one bag there originally.

Matt


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Corigan, which Petsmart did you go to? I'll be moving back to ATL in August when I finish my PhD and will need to pick up probably two more bags of fluorite. Did you go to the one on Barrett Pkwy?


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

They have actually opened one up in woodstock on highway 92 and 575. It's about 5 minutes from my home so I went up there since the manager has told me to bring in any ads, he will price match me on anything. The barett parkway store is nicer, but he, it's petsmart, how nice can it be.. LOL.. I only go there when in a jam or for smaller items. I always pricematch there when possible.

Matt


----------



## tommyboy22481 (Mar 24, 2004)

I did not know that petsmart matched prices, that is a real eye opener. I have been getting stuff from bigals for a while but if they match prices its petsmart for me. 

PS. anybody else realize you can save the source code of the web ad , go in and change the price then open it in a browser again and print it with the adjusted price? Just be sure to change the URL footer on the printout to what it should be. not that I would recommend ripping them off but there is a reason most places don't price match websites.........


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Tommy, wow.. now that is crooked. 

Never thought of it. Your right though.. that's is why most places don't price match websites..


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Well I wouldn't doubt it if Petsmart had it somewhere in their policy not to pricematch websites; but I've read of so many instances of people successfully using internet ads, I could be wrong.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

The interesting thing is I know that Petsmart stores definitely match their own website prices. There is a HUGE difference in what they sell online verses when you walk in the store.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I've gotten them to price match me here locally at mine on a few occations using bigals ads.

Matt


----------



## Rosko_22 (May 19, 2004)

oh man, I was at petsmart today. I couldn't find any eco-complete, any sort of sand or fluorite, just plain old gravel. Maybe they've been selling lots of substrate lately.:icon_conf 
That price difference is retarded, I would never buy it at that price. Just knowing other people paid half that amount would drive me insane every time I looked at it.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Well, I just got back from Petsmart a few hours ago with a bag of Flourite for $9.99. (The store near me does have Eco-complete too). I took the "Petsolutions.com" online price with me and to quote the manager "that is a REALLY good price". No problems and no worries. He just rang it up at 9.99...which they sell for $24.99. That is just insane!!


----------



## tommyboy22481 (Mar 24, 2004)

Man I am really thinking about switching to ecco-complete or flourite, if I can get it so cheap locally. I'm just not sure if I should go through all the effort. Any suggestions on how to change substrate? I've seen a post on this somewhere else that recommended changing half, waiting a week then changing the other half. Anyone do this? I have a 10 gallon thats setup already in the other room, with just a sponge filter in it, could I move the fish over there and change everything out all at once? I would rather do it all at once, less headaches.


----------

